# Install Dell OMSA on FreeBSD



## Jayuqo (Dec 8, 2011)

Good day,

I couldn't find anything on the subject so I figured I would post something here.

I would like to install Dell OMSA on my FreeBSD boxes and get the Nagios plugins to notify me of any hardware failure. I got the Nagios part figured out but I just don't know how to install OMSA.

Has anybody succeeded in installing that agent?

Thanks
Jay


----------



## AndyUKG (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi,

  Dell don't officially support FreeBSD so AFAIK you cannot install OMSA on FreeBSD (even with Linux binary support).
On FreeBSD the only Dell hardware monitoring I do is of the hardware RAID, I use a custom script. For Nagios you could look at this:

http://exchange.nagios.org/directory/Plugins/Uncategorized/Operating-Systems/Linux/check_mpt/details

You may need to tweak that (paths for instance) as I guess its probably designed for Linux,

thanks Andy.


----------

